
Why startups should generate absolutely crazy ideas every single day - loumal
https://builtin.com/product-management/startups-crazy-ideas
======
lowdose
If you copy someones quote and write a whole blog post about it than at least
mention your inspiration.

Good ideas are always crazy until they're not Larry Page

~~~
jhhj45
the point isn't that good ideas are always crazy, more that most startups,
even big successful ones, fall into a pattern of efficient innovation, which
tends to create boring, uninspired products. point here is create a structure
wherein you're encouraging people to generate unusual ideas. grab the ones
that don't suck.

~~~
lowdose
Then still Larry's quote was about the idea to scan & index every book ever
written. It would be a very nice addition for the people that haven't read
that particular quote.

Where are the idea examples he tried successful in this blog after he launched
his crazy startup idea?

If you want to know how companies like Amazon & Google do this kind of
experimentation but in a systematic way read Jim Collins.

[https://www.jimcollins.com/tools/How-does-your-flywheel-
turn...](https://www.jimcollins.com/tools/How-does-your-flywheel-turn.pdf)

~~~
loumal
cool, will check it out

------
minnkicking
"Once a startup hits its stride and starts to scale, everyone around it will
start emphasizing the natural progression to higher margins, larger markets,
and ever-fatter top and bottom lines. Innovation starts to look more like
efficiency than creativity, and entrepreneurs tend to be tasked to lead this
new, and, let’s be honest, boring version of innovation."

This hit home.

------
senorfrog
Netflix was a crazy fucking idea -- but love how they're using ML to continue
iterating on the original crazy.

------
sorterfriend
someone should send this article to our PM

